# T Bullets - ???



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive got a mate who works his ass off in the gym most days..

He did do a juice cycle a few years back but his aggression levels went through the roof and hes a pretty chilled guy. He also wasnt him self for a very long time after coming off the juice.

He is a dedicated guy and wants nothing more than to put on weight and he has said if the juice didnt change him and effect him so much he would be on it.

Anyone with experience on these T Bullets think that he could do these with out the effects he had previously? He wont touch the juice but is taking all sorts of sups.

N1


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

mask said:


> type t-bullets into search most things are answered in there.
> 
> If you still have questions ask away.
> 
> Bullets are goooooood.


Ive not heared a bad word to be fair just looking to see if anyone has had bad sides off these!

just bought my self some anyway  lets be having you!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you may get aggressive on them.

tha


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

everyone seems to have different experiences with t-bullets its a case of suck and see.

has anyone thought of doing a sticky thread for t-bullets, kind of like a q&a thread so people can go straight to it for they're asnwers. Think it could be a good idea as they seem to be becoming very popular.


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

I dropped a couple today.. gonna do a 4 week course, 2 a day. I can feel my test levels ready to explode  lol no joke


----------

